# Your favorite KB posts and/or threads of 2009



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The year is nearly over so maybe it would be appropriate to look back a bit. Picking one favorite among the thousands of posts and topics isn't going to be easy, so please post here as many times as you like.

My favorite threads are *Good Morning* and *What gave you a bump today*.

As far as posts are concerned, I'll start with this one since it's the first that popped into my head:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9326.msg192053.html#msg192053


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think that my favorite threads have been the two Infinity Threads, Celebrate Leslie's KitchenAid Mixer and The free book threads.  I love all the pictures of everyone's "dressed" Kindles and have posted several pictures of my Kindles.  Jeff you're right picking just one is truly not going to be easy.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm with you Jeff, Good Morning Thread, and What Gave you a Bump today, but then I like the Happy Birthday Thread, I stay away from the Infinity Threads (afraid I'd get sucked in) and the Accessories area  

Posts?  Don't know!  Have to think about that, they are mostly entertaining and I like them all.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Good morning and Merry Christmas Eve to everyone!

34 degrees here and sort of cloudy. Jeff, congrats on receiving the quilt. UPS comes through again, hurrah! Post pictures when you get a chance.

Favorite threads? This one, obviously. I also like the KitchenAid thread and the rice cooker thread; What are you reading? and the monthly book recommendation threads as well as the LGBT books thread. I like the pictures of well-dressed Kindles, too. 

L


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Loved the word assocation thread, and of course the Easter Egg hunt, that was fabulous! And love the free books thread and the many discussions of skins and covers!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff, you beat me to it, I was going to start this thread the day after Christmas!!  GMTA...  

My favorites...  Good Morning, and the Bump Thread, and the Infinity Thread...  oh, there really are too many!  And the recent one in which Prazzie's Kindle was being cruelly withheld by Customs was good, even though it wasn't fun for her at the time.

Favorite posts...  hmmm....  the one in which drenee talked about stalking the UPS guy, maybe? 

Soooo many, this requires a bit more thought.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, Free Books Thread and Bargain Books Thread - always check those out, several times a day


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

My *favorite* is the Free Book thread. Nothing like a freebie to get the juices flowing!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Free book thread
Hugh, Hugh, Hugh 
and What Gave you a Bump today.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm sure everyone will be surprised that my favorite is the The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I love:
The Tea Thread
The Keurig Thread
The Screensavers Thread
The Showing Off Your Kindle Skin Thread
The What Are You Reading? Thread
The Infinity Thread
I'm trying to stay away from The KitchenAid Mixer Thread ... but I just can't. 
And I love the E-Book Recipe Thread because Shizu gives us a fantastic book with tons of delicious recipes!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> I'm sure everyone will be surprised that my favorite is the The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!!


Never would have guessed!

I like all the introduction threads! And the photos of course.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My favorite threads:

What Are You Reading?
Rice Cooker
Free Books
Bargain Books
All the Covers, Skins and Screensavers threads
All of the threads re:  any breaking news about the Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Free book thread
> Hugh, Hugh, Hugh
> and What Gave you a Bump today.


Yes, Hugh, Hugh, Hugh. How could I have forgotten to mention that one?

It's predecessor, The Australia Movie thread was pretty good, too.

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I enjoyed my fears and phobias thread. It was a perfect example of how different, yet similar, we all are. I think we learned a lot from that thread. Some who thought that they were alone in their fears; found that they were in good company. Some of the stories were so interesting and the fears well founded.

I liked our "enabler" threads: Everything from Vera Bradley purses to the Keurig.

I love our Margarita parties.

I miss our beloved: DOG...a boards member who passed on. He's Kindling from a better place.
I miss Teninx who left our K-family to care for his lovely Mrs.
I miss E'Lector (misspelled, I think) who is away and cannot access us too often. I worry about his safety.
I continue to pray for our "prayers thread" friends and their families.
To our brave brave people in the military...Thank you for serving and protecting. May you return to us SOON.

*THANKS TO: HARVEY and MODS without you this "family" wouldn't exist.* Your hard work and dedication...much appreciated.

My POST AWARD goes to: Intinst for keeping the "Infinity" thread alive and all of us _laughing_.

May you all be blessed with health and happiness in 2010...HAPPY NEW YEAR.

*What were your boards highlights for 09?*


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Too many to count!

There was another thread a week or so ago with a bunch of answers to a very similar question...  I forget where...  does anyone remember?  Maybe we can add those to this.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Sooo many threads... but like you I like the NQK threads where we all get to know one another better! And also some of those late nite ones where we all kinda jumped from thread to thread together... like one big chat room! Susan, Intinst, SJC, Anju, (Dona) Brendan, Winks, Kool, and all of those who stayed up late with us during the Summer! I love and appreciate the fun on here! Happy New Year EVERYONE!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

what you said sjc!  You read my mind perfectly!  and that's not easy to do


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I miss Bicardi Jim.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the Good Morning thread.  
I was enabled in the Tea thread.  
I love saying hello to all the newbies first posts.
I agree that Intinst's Infinity thread is awesome.
I just love KB in general, and I'm also grateful for our mods.  
Hope 2010 brings new friends and new discoveries.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I can't pass up Intinst's pictures and I like the word game thread and I'm always going there even though I go to many other threads and write on them as well... especially I like the Cthulu Fan thread!  Ha!  But those posts are far and few between.  We Cthulu fans are rare birds around here, I guess.  I love talking to everyone, anywhere, anytime.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim
Vampy (he was a hoot)
Teninx

Maybe, someday they'll come back.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I miss Vampy.  We had some great chats.  He's such a great guy.
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah...Vampy
Remember the post when I said that "Resetting my Kindle made me feel like it lost its virginity"  Then we said we laughed so hard that we nearly peed our pants.  So he posted a big box of DEPENDS for me.  We did have a lot of laughs.

Teninx:  Tin Foil Hat and his dry sense of humor.  Good times.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> There was another thread a week or so ago with a bunch of answers to a very similar question... I forget where... does anyone remember? Maybe we can add those to this.


Yeah, I started it, but I can't find it now. Maybe we said something bad and it got whacked.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Jeff said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I started it, but I can't find it now. Maybe we said something bad and it got whacked.
> ...


Let's see if I can do this correctly this time. I think this is the thread you are referring to:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17064.0.html


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Tea thread and Rice Cooker thread!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

lynninva said:


> There was another thread a week or so ago with a bunch of answers to a very similar question... I forget where... does anyone remember? Maybe we can add those to this.
> 
> Let's see if I can do this correctly this time. I think this is the thread you are referring to:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17064.0.html


Yes, that's it. Good on you, Lynn. Now, where's a mod when you need one.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I enjoyed the "I'm giving away 200 Amazon Gift Cards" aka Uncubicled thread.  That was the first thread I was involved with as people posted random comments just to keep the thread alive (or to be the last one to post).  Especially interesting if you like cats (or Ed's owl).

I also like the One Year Bible book Klub.

NQK in general is fun, but can be expensive, but I am enjoying the Keurig coffeemaker & Aroma rice cooker I purchased after first learning about them here.  And I think 2010 will bring a netbook.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks, Lynn!  

And I had forgotten about the Uncubicled thread, that was a lot of fun....and probably others, there are just so many good ones!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Easter Egg Hunt!!!
It was a lot of fun AFTER I found all the eggs.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^ <groan> I joined right in the middle of that, and thought you guys were insane. (It was fun, though.)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

We are insane.  You didn't know that?
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Apparently I've been assimilated.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Substitute 'belong' for 'work':


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I wanted to shoot myself with that egg hunt...........  Though it was fun!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Yes, that's it. Good on you, Lynn. Now, where's a mod when you need one.


I'm here, I'm here and I just merged the threads....

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I'm here, I'm here and I just merged the threads....


Good old young Leslie. Thanks for always being there.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, and another good one  --  the 25 Random Things thread!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, and another good one -- the 25 Random Things thread!


I knew you would get into it Susan! Keep thinking! We learned a lot on that one. I miss Sailor... and her ever-changing Avatar.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Apparently I've been assimilated.


Resistance is futile. We are the BORGG. (Board Ogres, Readers and Great Guys and Girls)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> what you said sjc! You read my mind perfectly!  and that's not easy to do


Sure it is...great minds think alike...lol.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

There was a thread with funny cats pictures, my favorite


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Since I am relatively new here, I can't comment on many of your threads, but I must say that I am addicted to the word association thread.  I can't log on without adding a comment.


----------

